# UCLA Summer Institute for Motion Picture Producing



## Arale (Mar 1, 2009)

Hey everyone, the UCLA MFA Producers Program offers for the first time a 6-weeks summer course in Motion Picture Producing. Take a look at
http://www.tft.ucla.edu/progra...institute-producing/
Places are very limited though


----------



## MsKitty (Mar 2, 2009)

Wow...Sounds awesome!Is there an application dealine?


----------



## Jonathan84 (Mar 2, 2009)

Is the Summer Institute open for international students as well? Do you have to be enrolled at another school to be able to apply?


----------



## Arale (Mar 2, 2009)

Yeah just checked myself  - there is some visa stuff to take care of but they are very helpful. Take a look here for more detail: http://www.summer.ucla.edu/Int...al/international.htm


----------



## MsKitty (Mar 3, 2009)

Hi  Are the teachers at the summer institute the same teachers as at the UCLA producers program?


----------



## Arale (Mar 3, 2009)

hi mskitty, i already answered to your question on the other thread but just in case someone is following just this:

yeah they are the same teachers for the most part... and it looks like the Institute helps you find an internship for the time you're there - there are mostly evening classes so that u can do both


----------



## Dave89 (Mar 4, 2009)

I've read in their facebook group that there are only 12 places left.....
http://www.facebook.com/home.p...=128466345421&ref=mf


----------



## Arale (Mar 7, 2009)

hey all, for all who still might have questions, matt kendzior (see same thread on the undergrad section), a grad student from UCLA at the producers program, offered to answer any doubts about UCLA and the institute...


----------

